# Spitfire Winter sale - What have you bought so far?



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2020)

I picked up Harp Swarm for £52 as I’m a sucker for a harp....

Gotta say the hampers are great if you haven’t got them or you already have a couple in them...

After buying the Ton in the BF sale and the EWC collection...

Think I’ll jump on BDT....

I need help....lol.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 26, 2020)

I originally wasn't planning anything from Spitfire this years, but ended up getting HZS, Symphonic Motions and upgraded to HZP Pro.

And currently debating on getting the Paul Thomson hamper.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2020)

Just seen I can get HZP for £152....but I have so many percussion libraries....Damage 2 etc...


----------



## ABeatLame (Dec 26, 2020)

I completed the Studio Orchestra Pro (only had the woodwinds) and took Cimbalom, the last things in my wishlist are some produced portfolio libs like the Andy Findon stuffs and The Grange that can wait until next summer sale !


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 26, 2020)

Chamber Strings, already downloaded, fantastic as expected. 

And now the Alternative Solo Strings. Waiting for my download to get ready. 

Then I will think about the Symphonic Woodwinds


----------



## Rory (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm only interested in libraries that will build on BBC SO Pro. No decision yet, but probably Eric Whitaker Choir ($360, list $600) or Rugby School Organ ($150, list $250). Bit of a difference in price


----------



## LTS (Dec 26, 2020)

BT PHOBOS, Joey Santiago Guitars and Harp Swarm


----------



## tc9000 (Dec 26, 2020)

Tundra - so far, so good: lovely and velvety.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2020)

VVEremita said:


> Chamber Strings, already downloaded, fantastic as expected.





ABeatLame said:


> I completed the Studio Orchestra Pro


How do you find the shorts' round robins in these, and how does the close mic of SCS compare to the sound of Studio Strings?

I'm trying to decide if I should pick up SCS right now myself, but I'm hung up on CSS and SStS pro (I typically go for a wetter sound, but these do sound good for close and intimate...+ I'm using this as a legato layer over Abbey Road, as it + Aperture are all I own). And I'm expecting the shorts are probably inconsistent, the SF signature...

The only real need is some nice legato. SCS 'Performance Legato' blows my mind. CSS is super stable, but less... flexible? And deciding on Studio Strings unfortunately is just totally subjective. It has legato, nice-sized ensembles, but I can't afford 2cAudio stuff just yet if I wanted to do something besides dry.


----------



## widescreen (Dec 26, 2020)

Bought Symphonic Organ as my first paid Spitfire Library (apart from BBC Discovery and LABS). And am VERY disappointed so far. Such a big organ and nearly no recognizable low frequencies, my subwoofer has nothing to do even in the lowest notes or in the middle lows. Compared to much cheaper Soundiron Lakeside Organ or even the free Leeds Town Hall Organ nearly nothing there, first I was suspecting my sub was deactivated (has a foot switch). But no, just the Spitfire Organ is lacking. Feels little like a high-pass filter.

Had only 15min to test through it, still to test different mics and all options to be sure, but out of the box such a huge organ should blow you away with deep notes like in real life. That should be captured.

The higher notes sound as expected, quite detailed.

Has anyone that library? What is your experience?


----------



## Rory (Dec 26, 2020)

widescreen said:


> Bought Symphonic Organ as my first paid Spitfire Library (apart from BBC Discovery and LABS). And am VERY disappointed so far. Such a big organ and nearly no recognizable low frequencies, my subwoofer has nothing to do even in the lowest notes or in the middle lows. Compared to much cheaper Soundiron Lakeside Organ or even the free Leeds Town Hall Organ nearly nothing there, first I was suspecting my sub was deactivated (has a foot switch). But no, just the Spitfire Organ is lacking. Feels little like a high-pass filter.
> 
> Had only 15min to test through it, still to test different mics and all options to be sure, but out of the box such a huge organ should blow you away with deep notes like in real life. That should be captured.
> 
> ...



One of the participants in this forum who plays the organ thinks that Spitfire's Symphonic Organ is among the best organ libraries on the market. As someone who doesn't play the organ, one of its attractions is the presets. If you haven't already, it's worth watching the Spitfire interview with Andy Richards, who was behind this project, as well as Paul Thomson's walkthrough.

This is the Andy Richards interview. The discussion about the organ starts 10:00:


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 26, 2020)

Russell Anderson said:


> How do you find the shorts' round robins in these, and how does the close mic of SCS compare to the sound of Studio Strings?
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should pick up SCS right now myself, but I'm hung up on CSS and SStS pro (I typically go for a wetter sound, but these do sound good for close and intimate...+ I'm using this as a legato layer over Abbey Road, as it + Aperture are all I own). And I'm expecting the shorts are probably inconsistent, the SF signature...
> 
> The only real need is some nice legato. SCS 'Performance Legato' blows my mind. CSS is super stable, but less... flexible? And deciding on Studio Strings unfortunately is just totally subjective. It has legato, nice-sized ensembles, but I can't afford 2cAudio stuff just yet if I wanted to do something besides dry.



Here is a quick comparison of the close mic of SCS vs. Close1 + Tree1 of Studio Strings Pro.

I used the divisi ensembles of Studio Strings to match the size.

I think the close mics of SCS give a nice detailed sound that can be used with external reverb. But the main difference is the performance. My first impression: With SStPro each note sounds like an individual musical expression, with SCS it sounds like a connected performance.

I can't comment too much on the shorts, I don't use them a lot, but they seem to have the Spitfire behaviour and have the typical tightness-control. Some people might say it's still not tight/predictable enough 

Edit: As you notice, it is painfully panned. I left that untouched.

Edit2: Had to change "SStS" attachement, as it featured both tracks


----------



## ABeatLame (Dec 26, 2020)

Russell Anderson said:


> How do you find the shorts' round robins in these, and how does the close mic of SCS compare to the sound of Studio Strings?
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should pick up SCS right now myself, but I'm hung up on CSS and SStS pro (I typically go for a wetter sound, but these do sound good for close and intimate...+ I'm using this as a legato layer over Abbey Road, as it + Aperture are all I own). And I'm expecting the shorts are probably inconsistent, the SF signature...
> 
> The only real need is some nice legato. SCS 'Performance Legato' blows my mind. CSS is super stable, but less... flexible? And deciding on Studio Strings unfortunately is just totally subjective. It has legato, nice-sized ensembles, but I can't afford 2cAudio stuff just yet if I wanted to do something besides dry.


If you really need nice legatos the best are clearly with SCS !


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2020)

Studio Orchestra Woodwinds Core. Very happy with it.


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 26, 2020)

ABeatLame said:


> If you really need nice legatos the best are clearly with SCS !



Indeed. And next to the performance legatos there are "decorative" legatos - sul punt, flautando, tremolo legato and some more.


----------



## hessproject (Dec 26, 2020)

My original plan was to finish my Albion collection, but instead I bought Christians Hamper and Iceni.

Then I impulse bought AR1


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 26, 2020)

BBC Core a few minutes ago, 30 minutes to download...


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2020)

VVEremita said:


> Here is a quick comparison of the close mic of SCS vs. Close1 + Tree1 of Studio Strings Pro.
> 
> I used the divisi ensembles of Studio Strings to match the size.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this comparison!  It sounds like the cello was quite pronounced in the SCS, though I'm assuming you used an ensemble for each/or all dynamics mapped to modwheel  I'd do the same. That's something I'm sure can be tamed after the fact in sections. I agree with you on the fluidity of the phrases for each demo, so between the two, SCS it is, for me! I enjoy the sound of the SStSPro though, I do find myself more and more disagreeing with a rather purist friend of mine about 'how bad the room sound is', I actually do like it and it certainly has its uses. Just depends on the use!

I'll probably go and make my own thread (after finishing reading another very lengthy one on the same topic, of course) on SCS vs. CSS if I still cannot decide.

Sorry for the hijacking! I'm off now, and I greatly appreciate your post! That was a big deal for me to hear that so clearly.


----------



## fiction (Dec 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Just seen I can get HZP for £152....but I have so many percussion libraries....Damage 2 etc...


I also have D2 and considered HZP just because the price is so tempting. Loading a HZP review on YT and loading up D2 with some organic samples/ethnic/taikos with close mic + hall I've decided I can pass, for now. There's some cool hits in HZP but I'm very happy with the sound and workflow of D2.


----------



## Beans (Dec 26, 2020)

I was done buying for myself this year and don't really need anything, but I picked up Tundra for my niece's husband. Or, at least, gave him money and said to go for it. 

He's just now building up his set of libraries, and doesn't have much beyond traditional playing. He's in love with it. I worry that he's become hooked and will turn out like us.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 26, 2020)

Beans said:


> He's just now building up his set of libraries, and doesn't have much beyond traditional playing. He's in love with it. I worry that he's become hooked and will turn out like us.


I'm sorry, it's probably too late for him...


Didn't buy anything from Spitfire this sale and am not going to do so. Haven't even tried out the Blackfriday libraries in depth, let alone used them in a composition.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Dec 26, 2020)

Much love for the Cimbalom here?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 26, 2020)

Solo Strings. Love them. Not sure why people dislike them here, but they're great. Exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2020)

ABeatLame said:


> If you really need nice legatos the best are clearly with SCS !


Yes and no. I do find the SCS legato is far more flexible, and the library has lots and lots of legato to choose from, and on most of my music it sounds better; but I’ve heard more than one legato shootout where I think the Studio Strings legato sounds better on the shootout material. So as always it very much depends on the material and what you want from the legato...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 26, 2020)

Picked up OA Evos (the OG one). Although I’m feeling tempted to pick up Albion Neo, although I really shouldn’t!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Solo Strings. Love them. Not sure why people dislike them here, but they're great. Exactly what I was hoping for.


Me, too. I’m especially fond of the first chair violinist, which on most things I write I prefer to the virtuoso. I just wish the progressive violin had a rudimentary legato so it was a bit easier to use as a second violin.


----------



## Cheezus (Dec 26, 2020)

Finally got Albion Neo. Every sale I've been looking at it intensely and now that it's 40% off I can't say no anymore.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Yes and no. I do find the SCS legato is far more flexible, and the library has lots and lots of legato to choose from, and on most of my music it sounds better; but I’ve heard more than one legato shootout where I think the Studio Strings legato sounds better on the shootout material. So as always it very much depends on the material and what you want from the legato...


This is quite confusing, trying to learn about this... You are saying the legato in SCS you find to be more flexible than with CSS?

One of the complaints of SCS I've read is that the high strings are thin and synth-like, citing an example with no vibrato in the high violins. I just read someone else say the vibrato is too strong... To clarify, could you tell me how effective the vibrato fader is? Is it a smooth transition, or "on and off" with a misleading fader attached to imply there is any form of transition? I suspect a much warmer, thicker sound would be possible if using vibrato realistically instead of bumping it to either extreme and leaving it there, much like the demos I've thus far heard today...

After reading so much and listening so much today, I really wish I could just download a demo! At least from Vista's violins demo I was able to discover why it was not a first-purchase for me (as I only own Abbey Road for now); the vibrato is fixed, the legato speed is fixed, and the sound is INCREDIBLY musical, grave, emotive... But I need something that can step up to some more in-your-face sound, and I don't suppose I should up and buy Jaeger or something. Vista is certainly on my radar for when I own Kontakt and have some money to spend on something besides a "here is a flexible string legato" library. And SCS, CSS (and maybe L&S?) seem to be the contenders.


Thanks in advance, and also thank you for your helpful replies I've been reading on this subject in numerous threads today. You've made a strong case, I am just... still confused :(


----------



## Utkarsh (Dec 26, 2020)

Just Bought: 1. Christian’s hamper ($34 for Glass&Steel as rest I had)
2. Paul’s hamper ($174 for the the 2 swarms as Orbis I had)
3.&4. Angular string evo and fragile string evo (Both I’ve waited for to come down. glad I didn’t buy them in bf coz the discount now was better)


----------



## styledelk (Dec 26, 2020)

You people are trying to get me to get SCS.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2020)

styledelk said:


> You people are trying to get me to get SCS.


I'm trying to get _me_ to get SCS! But really, I'm trying to get me to get the right library for what my needs are.

Which reminds me I was going to ask @jbuhler and any other SCS/CSS/L&S users what kind of music they write? I tend towards cinematic music, hybrid orchestral/synth music (granular/padshop/harmor/resonators etc), but I do lean into more intimate, softer sound _quite_ often, which is one of the reasons I was so into Vista, although Vista appears to be locked into a certain dramatic sound. What I am really looking for in a legato is flexible legato speeds, a useful vibrato slider that (as much as possible) realistically transitions between vibrato depths/non-. SCS's performance legato really caught my attention. Blending with Abbey Road is another concern. But I am utterly lost on this decision, and I only have a few days to decide between SCS, CSS, and any number of other libraries for this purpose.

This Spitfire sale is what's driving my decisionmaking at the moment - if SCS ends up being what I want, now's the time to get it, so now's the time to be learning about whether it's the right choice.

Where are the trials!? It would make this so much easier!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2020)

Russell Anderson said:


> You are saying the legato in SCS you find to be more flexible than with CSS?


No, compared to Spitfire Studio Strings. CSS would be a completely different comparison. But also not one-sided and SCS compares favorably to CSS on many counts, especially if you get along with the tone of SCS. CSS, which I don't have, also has much in its favor. 

The vibrato on SCS is fine, I think. I never give it much thought. The sections are very small, though, so yes it will be a bit thin on that count unless you layer in say the CS to increase the heft.


----------



## davidson (Dec 26, 2020)

Does anyone know if the symphonic evos are likely to be switched to the spitfire player version too?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> No, compared to Spitfire Studio Strings. CSS would be a completely different comparison. But also not one-sided and SCS compares favorably to CSS on many counts, especially if you get along with the tone of SCS. CSS, which I don't have, also has much in its favor.
> 
> The vibrato on SCS is fine, I think. I never give it much thought. The sections are very small, though, so yes it will be a bit thin on that count unless you layer in say the CS to increase the heft.


Thanks for the clarification. I'll try to find an example of the vibrato slider in action, as for me the vibrato amount plays a large role in the realism of a passage. 

The small size is not a problem for me, as I appreciate the flexibility of being able to write for chamber-only as well as looking to layer it much of the time anyway with Abbey road or with itself. My computer can't handle much of that at the moment, but priority-wise, for the next few months I'll be happier writing lines and bouncing to audio while saving money (for once...) than I will be with no ability to write with legato whatsoever. I'll keep on reading, listening, and maybe... god forbid, posting until I'm able to come to a decision on CSS vs. SCS, or something new.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2020)

My recollection is that SCS like the Solo Strings has on/off vibrato. That’s certainly how I think about it. I think SSS dials it in on a crossfade and has a motto vibrato layer. But as I said it’s not something I think about all that much for the kind of thing I write. And I don’t use SSS that frequently.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> My recollection is that SCS like the Solo Strings has on/off vibrato. That’s certainly how I think about it. I think SSS dials it in on a crossfade and has a motto vibrato layer. But as I said it’s not something I think about all that much for the kind of thing I write. And I don’t use SSS that frequently.


Thanks again! I appreciate your replies, they are some of the most helpful, detailed responses I've been able to read on the subject of SCS in hours and hours of reading. Audio demos are very useful, but sometimes you need to try something yourself - and sometimes, hearing from someone with experience with the product is even better than listening to a demo.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 26, 2020)

I still think about an upgrade to Studio Orchestra Pro. I already have the Strings Pro, Woodwinds and Brass Core so I could upgrade all to pro for a bit over € 200.
But not sure if I really need this or would make much use of it. But I really like the 2 close mics from the Strings Pro. Of course you also get some more instruments and articulations.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> I still think about an upgrade to Studio Orchestra Pro. I already have the Strings Pro, Woodwinds and Brass Core so I could upgrade all to pro for a bit over € 200.
> But not sure if I really need this or would make much use of it. But I really like the 2 close mics from the Strings Pro. Of course you also get some more instruments and articulations.


Go for it YOLO


----------



## Technostica (Dec 26, 2020)

I have downloaded the user manual for Orbis if that counts?


----------



## mdjohnson (Dec 26, 2020)

I finally had the funds to get the Symphony Complete. Seems like people are seeing it as an old library now, and a lot of people seem down on the wet sound, but I like that big sound, and it will fit perfectly with SCS and other Air libraries I have. I hear the shorts are not great for fast sections, but I have other strings I can probably drop in for those. Expecting it to be my go-to orchestra for cinematic stuff.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2020)

mdjohnson said:


> I finally had the funds to get the Symphony Complete. Seems like people are seeing it as an old library now, and a lot of people seem down on the wet sound, but I like that big sound, and it will fit perfectly with SCS and other Air libraries I have. I hear the shorts are not great for fast sections, but I have other strings I can probably drop in for those. Expecting it to be my go-to orchestra for cinematic stuff.


Still my main orchestra, though I often replace SSS. Mostly I don’t get along with the legato, except sometimes it works fabulously. And it has lots of useful articulations that aren’t as common in more recent libraries.


----------



## Scalms (Dec 26, 2020)

widescreen said:


> Bought Symphonic Organ as my first paid Spitfire Library (apart from BBC Discovery and LABS). And am VERY disappointed so far. Such a big organ and nearly no recognizable low frequencies, my subwoofer has nothing to do even in the lowest notes or in the middle lows. Compared to much cheaper Soundiron Lakeside Organ or even the free Leeds Town Hall Organ nearly nothing there, first I was suspecting my sub was deactivated (has a foot switch). But no, just the Spitfire Organ is lacking. Feels little like a high-pass filter.
> 
> Had only 15min to test through it, still to test different mics and all options to be sure, but out of the box such a huge organ should blow you away with deep notes like in real life. That should be captured.
> 
> ...


oh, that’s tough, sorry to hear. I have it and love it. I felt like Spitfire recorded this one very well, without recording individual stops (which I think is the right way to do pipe organs), but I did treat it with some EQ, ironically I felt like it was lacking some presence, so I had to add some air back in. And I think I applied some other treatment to it to get the sound to taste but I would have to check what, can’t remember, but my advice would be to check which presets you like better than others and try some EQ and add reverb to get your sound.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 26, 2020)

Russell Anderson said:


> This is quite confusing, trying to learn about this... You are saying the legato in SCS you find to be more flexible than with CSS?
> 
> One of the complaints of SCS I've read is that the high strings are thin and synth-like, citing an example with no vibrato in the high violins. I just read someone else say the vibrato is too strong... To clarify, could you tell me how effective the vibrato fader is? Is it a smooth transition, or "on and off" with a misleading fader attached to imply there is any form of transition? I suspect a much warmer, thicker sound would be possible if using vibrato realistically instead of bumping it to either extreme and leaving it there, much like the demos I've thus far heard today...
> 
> ...


I agree about the synthy/thin sound in SCS, but it’s really only with the ensemble longs patches. There is a HUGE difference when you blend separate sections/parts...that’s where it really shines, IMO. And I agree with @jbuhler that the vibrato really is a non-issue. And the vibrato CC is gradual enough to sound realistic enough, IMO.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2020)

jneebz said:


> I agree about the synthy/thin sound in SCS, but it’s really only with the ensemble longs patches. There is a HUGE difference when you blend separate sections/parts...that’s where it really shines, IMO. And I agree with @jbuhler that the vibrato really is a non-issue. And the vibrato CC is gradual enough to sound realistic enough, IMO.


Agreed, I had a conversation with a friend about "vibrato faders" tonight, and learned a bunch (like how Cinestrings is one of/the only library that actually has one that works). For the most part, the player/techs handle that as a matter of the per-note and per-dynamic recording, as in the act of playing the beginnings of notes will have less vibrato, and louder dynamics more vibrato, so consistently that it makes sense to basically just have an on/off switch.

I also agree with you about the fullness of the sound relying on a well-written part, instead of just ensemble unisons. jbuhler was helpful in another thread where it was decided that CSS would make a fine fit for the kind of music I've been leaning towards and even its timbre (surprisingly, somewhat!). SCS has a beautiful sound and has kept me up into the not-so-wee-anymore hours the past two nights trying to make sure I'm making the right decision - and I almost went to spitfire's website and bought it more than once because it is an amazing-sounding library. But, I think for now I'll be better off with CSS. SCS will make a hell of an expansion when I can afford to pick it up sometime later, maybe even soon! If, that is, my composition chops are up to the task of writing music that lets it shine.


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all -

not at my rig but can confirm that the legato slider certainly in all non legato patches is a smooth control.

Often in leg patches it’s a lag switch to make the transitions still sound right as you are moving between dynamics and vibrato while doing a legato transition. Not many libraries have control of vibrato in their legato patches as it’s pretty hard to program and pull off all 3 at the same time - dynamic, vibrato and transition x fades!!

Hope that helps.

In terms of fullness of sound, might be worth listening to my super old demo from way back when “sable vol 1” was released - I only had the first V1 and Cello patches to work with so the entire demo is written using those.


Obviously the library evolved to what we have now with tons and tons more arts and detail in the legatos!!

P


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 27, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> In terms of fullness of sound, might be worth listening to my super old demo from way back when “sable vol 1” was released - I only had the first V1 and Cello patches to work with so the entire demo is written using those.


Paul, thank you for posting this. I don’t disagree, SCS is certainly capable of a nice, full chamber sound (and I am in full agreement about the vibrato slider, and the vibrato to my ears sounds perfectly musical in the demos I've heard, yours included). Thanks for the music and the post. I wish there was a small demo available so I could give SCS a test ride next to Abbey Road, as that's a large part of the reason I am even shopping now - legato, which I do not own any of.

Given what was said recently about “having a certain tool in one’s hand influencing the direction taken in the music”, your beautiful piece posted here makes a strong argument by itself. I would really appreciate letting my composition be influenced in this direction, and it would not be even close to the first time I'd be enjoying writing delicate music.

I had my mind made up last night (or earlier today, for those in the EU), 100% for CSS. But now, I am thrown into indecision once more.

One one hand,
- SCS is on sale now. It won't go on sale again for a number of months, probably until at least summer.
- SCS lends itself _easily_ to executing cues of that style Paul posted - delicate, intimate, compelling chamber music.
- CSS is not on sale, but only goes on sale during Black Friday (so I read).
- CSS is facing two possible new competitors in the next month for its position as "the super hot legato with a glorious sound": MSS and HWS Opus Edition. SCS will likely not be facing any competition for its chamber sound and delicacy from these two.

On the other hand, when it comes time to blend with Abbey Road for legato that ties the whole sound together (my only orchestra besides Aperture), SCS will _probably_ take some finagling, like steering a yacht with a boat paddle. I'll probably need a few layers, or even some effects to punch through with the upper voices. But maybe not, I can't tell without a demo. CSS is likely to blend just fine, and there are no questions about the ease of use of its legato (delays do not realistically constitute an "ease of use issue" as delay is how legato works in real life.)

I will think long and hard today about this. I appreciate the posts from everyone, and thanks Paul for showing up to rock the boat


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 27, 2020)

And how do you think about articulations? That is always a crucial point for me and SCS is an encyclopedia of articulations. Let alone the numerous legatos. Of course they are not as sophisticated as the performance legato, but still very usefull.

Your decision is not an easy one, as both libraries are cherished by their users.

Just look at the list if articulations for Violins 1 in SCS:


Disco falls
FX
Legato (Bowed)
Legato (Con Sord Portamento)
Legato (Con Sord)
Legato (Fast)
Legato (Fingered)
Legato (Flautando Portamento)
Legato (Flautando)
Legato (Portamento)
Legato (Runs)
Legato (Sul G)
Legato (Sul Pont)
Legato (Tremolo)
Long CS Sul Pont
Long CS
Long Flautando
Long Harmonics
Long Sul G
Long Sul Pont Distorted
Long Sul Pont
Long Sul Tasto
Long
Marcato Attack
Runs
Short Col Legno
Short CS
Short Pizzicato Bartok
Short Pizzicato
Short Spiccato Feathered
Short Spiccato
Short Staccato Dig
Short Staccato
Slides
Tense longs
Tremolo CS Sul Pont
Tremolo CS
Tremolo Measured (150bpm)
Tremolo Measured (180bpm)
Tremolo Sul Pont
Tremolo
Trill (Major 2nd)
Trill (Minor 2nd)
Trill (Minor 3rd)
Trill (Perfect 4th)


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 27, 2020)

widescreen said:


> Bought Symphonic Organ as my first paid Spitfire Library (apart from BBC Discovery and LABS). And am VERY disappointed so far. Such a big organ and nearly no recognizable low frequencies, my subwoofer has nothing to do even in the lowest notes or in the middle lows.



Out of curiosity, I just loaded up and compared Spitfire's Symphonic Organ with Sonicouture's All Saints Organ. They seem to have comparable low ends, at least based on frequency spectrum output.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 27, 2020)

VVEremita said:


> Your decision is not an easy one, as both libraries are cherished by their users.


You can say that a few times over. I have been on this for days. I think it goes without saying, both of these libraries will find a home on my computer and in my music, it is just a matter of time. And a matter of the economy not collapsing for long enough that I can still afford to put money towards them.

The long list of articulations certainly makes for a very realistic performance and some beautiful passages. Also, I don't think CSS can stand up to the agility of SCS, not to mention its room sound. SCS is very sparkly and _alive_, in such a beautiful way. That said, I don't have much money right now, so I need to be really careful about what my needs really are, and do some serious soul searching about what will really serve me best in the coming months. When I have some more to throw around, without a doubt I will own both of these libraries, they are both freaking fantastic. Hopefully that comes sooner rather than later, I already hate knowing I'll have to say no to one of them, if only for a time, regardless of which I choose.


----------



## Kevinside (Dec 27, 2020)

As User of SCS Pro and SSoloStrings; I jumped into the cold water and bought SSO Complete...
cause of the lyndhurst hall... I hope its worth...


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 27, 2020)

I upgraded my Studio Strings Core to Pro one hour after the sale started... the next morning, download still not finished, me and my wife drove to my parents-in-law.
So I‘m sitting here, waiting for tomorrow to finally come home and get into it + Damage 2 and 8Dio Lacrimosa, that I got today


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 27, 2020)

Russell Anderson said:


> You can say that a few times over. I have been on this for days. I think it goes without saying, both of these libraries will find a home on my computer and in my music, it is just a matter of time. And a matter of the economy not collapsing for long enough that I can still afford to put money towards them.
> 
> The long list of articulations certainly makes for a very realistic performance and some beautiful passages. Also, I don't think CSS can stand up to the agility of SCS, not to mention its room sound. SCS is very sparkly and _alive_, in such a beautiful way. That said, I don't have much money right now, so I need to be really careful about what my needs really are, and do some serious soul searching about what will really serve me best in the coming months. When I have some more to throw around, without a doubt I will own both of these libraries, they are both freaking fantastic. Hopefully that comes sooner rather than later, I already hate knowing I'll have to say no to one of them, if only for a time, regardless of which I choose.



My personal experience is this: Every musical instrument, be it physical or virtual, will inspire in a different way. I believe I would never compose the same song on a different guitar. It is always an interaction.
Technical framework is important, but an instrument is never just a clean extension of the players thoughts and Intentions, no matter which instrument you pick.

And sometimes the right tune comes from the wrong instrument


----------



## StillLife (Dec 27, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> I upgraded my Studio Strings Core to Pro one hour after the sale started... the next morning, download still not finished, me and my wife drove to my parents-in-law.
> So I‘m sitting here, waiting for tomorrow to finally come home and get into it + Damage 2 and 8Dio Lacrimosa, that I got today


Enjoy! The pro version is really good! I especially love the divisi and the C2 mic (to blend with the tree).


----------



## carlc (Dec 27, 2020)

davidson said:


> Does anyone know if the symphonic evos are likely to be switched to the spitfire player version too?


I was wondering the same thing, and I am also struggling to make sense of all of the "evo" and "motion" offerings. I see that "Symphonic Strings Evolutions" is nicely discounted as part of Christian's hamper, but I also see lots of other options that seem newer (using the SA plugin). Can someone help make sense of this and recommend a starting point? So far I own BBCSO Pro, Albion One, and a few smaller SA libraries.

Symphonic Strings Evolutions ($179 on sale)
Symphonic Motions ($199 on sale)
Kepler Orchestra ($179 on sale)
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions ($179 on sale)
Olafur Arnalds Evolutions ($179 on sale)
Angular String Evolutions ($179 on sale)
Fragile String Evolutions ($179 on sale)
Woodwind Evolutions ($179 on sale)
Evo Grid 3 ($149 on sale)

Thanks!
Carl


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 27, 2020)

carlc said:


> I was wondering the same thing, and I am also struggling to make sense of all of the "evo" and "motion" offerings. I see that "Symphonic Strings Evolutions" is nicely discounted as part of Christian's hamper, but I also see lots of other options that seem newer (using the SA plugin). Can someone help make sense of this and recommend a starting point? So far I own BBCSO Pro, Albion One, and a few smaller SA libraries.
> 
> Symphonic Strings Evolutions ($179 on sale)
> Symphonic Motions ($199 on sale)
> ...



Did you watch the walkthroughs and listen to the demos? It should explain the differences. They're all textural-type of libraries. There's a fair amount of overlap in some of the string ones, but also a lot of uniqueness based on tone and section sizes. Woodwind Evolutions is obviously going to be different. Symphonic Motions is more of an ostinato engine instead of long textural evolving patches.


----------



## carlc (Dec 27, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Did you watch the walkthroughs and listen to the demos? It should explain the differences. They're all textural-type of libraries. There's a fair amount of overlap in some of the string ones, but also a lot of uniqueness based on tone and section sizes. Woodwind Evolutions is obviously going to be different. Symphonic Motions is more of an ostinato engine instead of long textural evolving patches.


Thanks, yes, my head is spinning after watching many hours of Youtube walkthroughs and demos! Woodwind Evolutions is obviously its own thing. I went back and rewatched the Symphonic Motions demo, so I get your point now on it being an ostinato engine vs. an evo engine. It uses a "motion grid" instead of an "evo grid". That sets that library apart as well. I am not sure yet about Kepler, which seems to use a third type, a "systems grid". I am guessing that will also feel more like an ostinato engine. For the remaining ones using "evo grids", the differences seem pretty subtle.

If anyone has recommendations on where to start with the evo libraries or possibly libraries to avoid, I would appreciate the insight. Alternatively, some recommendations regarding the "evo" experience in the SA plugin vs. Kontakt would be helpful.

One additional point of confusion for me... Some of the newer evo libraries mention updating from evo grid version 1 to version 2, but there is a library that seems to be older (2016?) titled "Evo Grid 3". Can I ignore all of that, or are there important differences to note between evo grid 1, 2, and 3?


----------



## carlc (Dec 27, 2020)

A nice surprise... I decided to buy Christian's hamper since I'm a sucker for a great discount. Once purchased, the sale price for Symphonic Motions dropped from $199 to $179. I believe that is triggered by owning Symphonic Strings Evolutions.

Also, for those considering Kepler, I found you can download a https://www.spitfireaudio.com/kepler-demo/ (partial demo here). You will need the full version of Kontakt since it loads via the file browser.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 27, 2020)

carlc said:


> A nice surprise... I decided to buy Christian's hamper since I'm a sucker for a great discount. Once purchased, the sale price for Symphonic Motions dropped from $199 to $179. I believe that is triggered by owning Symphonic Strings Evolutions.
> 
> Also, for those considering Kepler, I found you can download a https://www.spitfireaudio.com/kepler-demo/ (partial demo here). You will need the full version of Kontakt since it loads via the file browser.


Thank you! Until now I was always hesitant if I should even consider Kepler because of the potential CPU load (I am working on a laptop) - I will hopefully give it a try soon ...


----------



## carlc (Dec 28, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I was always hesitant if I should even consider Kepler because of the potential CPU load


I don't know that the demo will give a fair impression of the full CPU load of the actual library, but it is worth a shot. There are definitely some ways to help alleviate load, depending on which OS and DAW you are using. For example, in Logic, you can distribute the load across cores by separating the parts into different tracks, each running an instance of the plugin (trading off memory for CPU load). Another big help is to increase your buffer size, especially for mixing.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 28, 2020)

Currently downloading EWC - this is the part of the SA customer experience that always seems to disappoint. It is slower than a very slow thing - Larghissimo would be the best musical term to describe proceedings.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 28, 2020)

carlc said:


> I don't know that the demo will give a fair impression of the full CPU load of the actual library, but it is worth a shot. There are definitely some ways to help alleviate load, depending on which OS and DAW you are using. For example, in Logic, you can distribute the load across cores by separating the parts into different tracks, each running an instance of the plugin (trading off memory for CPU load). Another big help is to increase your buffer size, especially for mixing.


Yes, thank you. I just opened it up very quickly and it wasn't even really taxing my CPU in battery mode. I am still grateful for the link though!


----------



## VVEremita (Dec 28, 2020)

carlc said:


> I don't know that the demo will give a fair impression of the full CPU load of the actual library, but it is worth a shot. There are definitely some ways to help alleviate load, depending on which OS and DAW you are using. For example, in Logic, you can distribute the load across cores by separating the parts into different tracks, each running an instance of the plugin (trading off memory for CPU load). Another big help is to increase your buffer size, especially for mixing.



I don't think the demo does utilizes the actual engine, therefore it is easy on the CPU


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 28, 2020)

I know how different sounds and that it can’t be directly compared but having Wothan + Freitja + Arva and the choirs sections of MA1 + MA2 + Time Micro/Macro, is EWC a good library to add to my collection at 40% off? 
I know that never is enough and this kind of things but I want to know the opinion of someone that have/knows these libraries.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I know how different sounds and that it can’t be directly compared but having Wothan + Freitja + Arva and the choirs sections of MA1 + MA2 + Time Micro/Macro, is EWC a good library to add to my collection at 40% off?
> I know that never is enough and this kind of things but I want to know the opinion of someone that have/knows these libraries.


It’s totally different from all those libraries. Best to watch the walkthrough.

EWC is its own thing .


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 28, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Currently downloading EWC - this is the part of the SA customer experience that always seems to disappoint. It is slower than a very slow thing - Larghissimo would be the best musical term to describe proceedings.


Interesting - I downloaded Abbey Road during Black Friday at 40mb/s which was quite quickly imo.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 28, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I know how different sounds and that it can’t be directly compared but having Wothan + Freitja + Arva and the choirs sections of MA1 + MA2 + Time Micro/Macro, is EWC a good library to add to my collection at 40% off?
> I know that never is enough and this kind of things but I want to know the opinion of someone that have/knows these libraries.


I'll let you know my opinions once it's downloaded - sometime in January at the current rate. 😬


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 28, 2020)

Internet speed test returns 371 Mbps. Current EWC download 0.6Mbps. Somethings up! Any ideas?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 28, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Internet speed test returns 371 Mbps. Current EWC download 0.6Mbps. Somethings up! Any ideas?


I'm in the UK and I'm downloading BBCSO pro at just under full rate (62mb/s my full rate is about 70mb/s) so you should be getting a good rate.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 28, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Internet speed test returns 371 Mbps. Current EWC download 0.6Mbps. Somethings up! Any ideas?


I solved this by just pausing for a while and continuing again


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 28, 2020)

I love the "so far..." in the thread title.


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 28, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Internet speed test returns 371 Mbps. Current EWC download 0.6Mbps. Somethings up! Any ideas?



That is weird! It used to be a few ISPs identified anything coming via S3 as Netflix and throttled it.. 

Who is your ISP? I get DL speeds of 400-500 Mbps where I am using our DL ..

P


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 28, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> I solved this by just pausing for a while and continuing again


I've tried this a few times. Starts off promisingly and then dies a death. Called my ISP earlier who did diagnostics and a reset.


----------



## JyTy (Dec 28, 2020)

I got SCS Pro... and after a day of downloading and unzipping files I finnaly got to play with it... What a wonderful library, love the sound and all of the possible articulations. Love it! And I didn't even had the chance to dive in to all the possible mic options... great purchase, now I can see what all of you have been raving on about 

Really wanted to get Thundra as well but my wallet is incapacitated after this one for a while... maybe next year


----------



## Stevie (Dec 28, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Internet speed test returns 371 Mbps. Current EWC download 0.6Mbps. Somethings up! Any ideas?


Are you in Germany? The Telekom has massive issues with S3. However, I think it has to do with Telia network.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Dec 28, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger on Christian‘s Christmas Hamper.

Wayne


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 28, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> That is weird! It used to be a few ISPs identified anything coming via S3 as Netflix and throttled it..
> 
> Who is your ISP? I get DL speeds of 400-500 Mbps where I am using our DL ..
> 
> P


We are with Virgin Media, Paul. We often seem to have problems at this time of year - I imagine it's all the online gaming that's the cause. I've managed to get attached at 41.3Mbps which is slightly better!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> We are with Virgin Media, Paul. We often seem to have problems at this time of year - I imagine it's all the online gaming that's the cause. I've managed to get attached at 41.3Mbps which is slightly better!


Contention Ratio....is all about the Contention Ratio!


----------



## holywilly (Dec 28, 2020)

Eyeing on Glass&Steel, worth getting as a secret weapon?


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 28, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> We are with Virgin Media, Paul. We often seem to have problems at this time of year - I imagine it's all the online gaming that's the cause. I've managed to get attached at 41.3Mbps which is slightly better!



Ah- yes when I lived in a Virgin area 4 y ago I had the same problems.. we looked into it at the time, and it was down to Virgin throttling the connection.. they have exceptionally slow customer service so I never managed to get them to give any meaningful feedback on it!!

I used to have the same issue grabbing files off the S3 manually using FTP.. 

still 40 sounds better!!


----------



## crubbish (Dec 28, 2020)

After going through about 20 different options I bagged SCS 

Still got my eye in Christian's Hamper.... I shouldn't... but I want too...


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (Dec 28, 2020)

Bagged myself Symphonic Strings Evolutions, loving it so far. Very inspiring textures, goes really well with the OA one which I got last year. Just waiting for symphonic motions to go down to 40% off next year and I’ll pick that up too. Spring sale perhaps? 😅


----------



## carlc (Dec 28, 2020)

ThomasJ.Curran said:


> Bagged myself Symphonic Strings Evolutions, loving it so far. Very inspiring textures, goes really well with the OA one which I got last year. Just waiting for symphonic motions to go down to 40% off next year and I’ll pick that up too. Spring sale perhaps? 😅


If you have Symphonic String Evolutions, you should now see a further price drop on Symphonic Motions in your wishlist, down to $179 (28% off). Not quite 40%, but not too shabby.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 28, 2020)

I have my eyes on the Spitfire Harp. It sounds nice in the demos and the price is right for me. The only thing that's holding me back is that it was last updated in 2013. Unlike technology like strings libraries, for example, I think that harp samples from seven years ago would still be able to hold their own with more modern libraries.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (Dec 28, 2020)

carlc said:


> If you have Symphonic String Evolutions, you should now see a further price drop on Symphonic Motions in your wishlist, down to $179 (28% off). Not quite 40%, but not too shabby.


It’s so tempting...need to save money for now though. Picked up some amazing cheap stuff from orchestral tools which has satisfied my library appetite for now.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 28, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> Ah- yes when I lived in a Virgin area 4 y ago I had the same problems.. we looked into it at the time, and it was down to Virgin throttling the connection.. they have exceptionally slow customer service so I never managed to get them to give any meaningful feedback on it!!
> 
> I used to have the same issue grabbing files off the S3 manually using FTP..
> 
> still 40 sounds better!!


Finally got there - goodness me, it was worth the wait!


----------



## thesteelydane (Dec 28, 2020)

JyTy said:


> I got SCS Pro... and after a day of downloading and unzipping files I finnaly got to play with it... What a wonderful library, love the sound and all of the possible articulations. Love it! And I didn't even had the chance to dive in to all the possible mic options... great purchase, now I can see what all of you have been raving on about
> 
> Really wanted to get Thundra as well but my wallet is incapacitated after this one for a while... maybe next year


It really is one of the best string libraries ever made! (Speaking as a pro string player here, not developer)


----------



## John R Wilson (Dec 28, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> It really is one of the best string libraries ever made! (Speaking as a pro string player here, not developer)



Chamber strings certainly is a very nice string library. Is Pro worth it for the extra mics? I've had the normal version for a while now and considered getting the extra mics a while back. 

I probably would only want it for the alternative Close Ribbon mic and the outrigger. £180 still seems a little high for that.


----------



## thesteelydane (Dec 28, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Chamber strings certainly is a very nice string library. Is Pro worth it for the extra mics? I've had the normal version for a while now and considered getting the extra mics a while back.
> 
> I probably would only want it for the alternative Close Ribbon mic and the outrigger. £180 still seems a little high for that.


For me, yes, but it depends on your personal use case. It's great as is, I just prefer the sound of the outrigger and about 50 % ambient. I think I got the upgrade for $99 at some point, which was a no brainer. At your current price, not so sure. If you want it, you want it, and you won't be disappointed in the doors it opens if you use the library a lot. Whether you need it at that price, that's up top you.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 28, 2020)

Nothing yet. Considering upgrading HZ-Perc to pro for $120. Anyone here feel the extra control over more pics and the other "pro engineer" mixes are worth the upgrade price?


----------



## John R Wilson (Dec 28, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> For me, yes, but it depends on your personal use case. It's great as is, I just prefer the sound of the outrigger and about 50 % ambient. I think I got the upgrade for $99 at some point, which was a no brainer. At your current price, not so sure. If you want it, you want it, and you won't be disappointed in the doors it opens if you use the library a lot. Whether you need it at that price, that's up top you.



Would certainly get it for $99, that would be a no brainer! At it's current price I'm not too sure as well.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 28, 2020)

thesteelydane said:


> For me, yes, but it depends on your personal use case. It's great as is, I just prefer the sound of the outrigger and about 50 % ambient. I think I got the upgrade for $99 at some point, which was a no brainer. At your current price, not so sure. If you want it, you want it, and you won't be disappointed in the doors it opens if you use the library a lot. Whether you need it at that price, that's up top you.


Considering your experience playing with strings (I've only played _next_ to strings), could you tell me how the legato in SCS feels to you? It is the only criticism of the library that has really stuck for me, given I'm okay with just about everything else. Given the number of different forms of legato (porta, fingered, and I haven't checked the functionality of the legato slider for non-legato patches), it seems like SCS should have you covered for making a realistic legato performance. It is hard to sift through the various forms of puritanism/inexperience that make up a large portion of conversation surrounding string legatos, especially being inexperienced myself. Many thanks for any insights you provide! SCS is very likely next-to-buy for me, though perhaps in the next sale (resources are tight).


----------



## tjr (Dec 28, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Eyeing on Glass&Steel, worth getting as a secret weapon?



Bought this today. Sounds wonderful. Some really cool sounds that nothing else I have can offer.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 28, 2020)

I have most of Spitfire libraries but I picked up eDNA Earth. This thing is greater than I thought it would be.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Go for it YOLO



No. You live every day. You only die once. And you can't take your libs with you... ...so, same conclusion: get as many libs as you can, while you can 😬


----------



## cqd (Dec 28, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> I have my eyes on the Spitfire Harp. It sounds nice in the demos and the price is right for me. The only thing that's holding me back is that it was last updated in 2013. Unlike technology like strings libraries, for example, I think that harp samples from seven years ago would still be able to hold their own with more modern libraries.
> 
> Scarlet Jerry



I got this with the ton at BF and I was pleasantly surprised at how good it is..The ostinatum is just so handy for harp..


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 28, 2020)

Is it not possible to add Originals to your wish list? Strange.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 28, 2020)

They aren't discounted


----------



## Beans (Dec 28, 2020)

Akarin said:


> No. You live every day. You only die once. And you can't take your libs with you... ...so, same conclusion: get as many libs as you can, while you can 😬


... YODO?


----------



## AndreBoulard (Dec 28, 2020)

i got myself SSS which is great but been tempted by so many others lol.

i did get CSS and SSS and afflatus so i dont think i would need this SCS one. its been quite the ride in sales and still feel i can add more.

you guys think i would need the SCS after this ?


----------



## mussnig (Dec 29, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Is it not possible to add Originals to your wish list? Strange.


You can still add them to your wishlist. Each of them actually has an individual homepage (where there is an "Add to Wishlist" button) but I usually have to use Google to find it. Obviously, they are still excluded from the Sales (but you can better keep track of them).


----------



## crubbish (Dec 29, 2020)

AndreBoulard said:


> i got myself SSS which is great but been tempted by so many others lol.
> 
> i did get CSS and SSS and afflatus so i dont think i would need this SCS one. its been quite the ride in sales and still feel i can add more.
> 
> you guys think i would need the SCS after this ?


Scs is a chamber sized strings. I downloaded it last night and I'm really enjoying. 

Different sound to what I have with CSS BBCSO and Jaeger


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 29, 2020)

After days, and days, and days, and days of deciding...

I picked up SCS. And I feel very good about it, now that I've had so much time to vacillate sureheartedly between SCS and CSS. CSS, without a doubt, blends better with my only orchestral library(s), Abbey Road (and Aperture Orchestra). But in the end, I didn't just want to flesh out Abbey Road with a legato library. I also really wanted everything SCS provided; in fact SCS is likely going to be my main library, which instead, I'll be "fleshing out" with Abbey Road! When it comes to legato in sections with a full ensemble, I'll just do my best layering the higher voices and maybe even adding some _(subtle!) _effects to help SCS stand up to Abbey Road's huge sound, until I can afford CSS. I've also entered into a scoring competition that is going to involve some intimate writing, and there are just so many applications for SCS - even much of the ambient and experimental music I've been producing will benefit from the ‘vibe’ SCS has in its intimacy and detail. I also really enjoy the sound of the faster legatos of SCS, and the fingered legatos, truth be told... Don't throw anything at me, CSS lovers, I understand. Trust me...

Next up, without a doubt, will be CSS (and CSB, and some new tires... and a new computer...) - but I must first get some oboe students, so I can pay for it faster! But since I don't yet own CSS, now I'm also open to seeing if Hollywood Opus or MSS might manage to do something to upset CSS' position as top dog of the legatos and good-at-almost-everything-bread-and-butterness. Even so, CSS sounds beautiful to my ears for its own sake.



AndreBoulard said:


> i got myself SSS which is great but been tempted by so many others lol.
> 
> i did get CSS and SSS and afflatus so i dont think i would need this SCS one. its been quite the ride in sales and still feel i can add more.
> 
> you guys think i would need the SCS after this ?


Does Afflatus have a chamber ensemble in one of its patches, or can you adjust ensemble size? Personally I can't afford anywhere near that number of libraries, so my instincts would be to take some time and find out if the music you are writing or wanting to write is asking for that sound. However, if you have enough money that more libraries are not a problem for you to purchase, it _is_ on sale... But if you can wait for spring to find out for sure, you may end up saving $400-600, if the kind of music you write doesn't really ask for such a thing. It really all comes down to what you are writing and what you want to write.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 29, 2020)

I wasn't going to get anything this sale but ended up buying the Studio Orchestra professional and the BHCT. I've found myself thinking about purchasing it almost a whole night, tossing and turning:

"I don't like the dry sound and I have so many orchestral libraries already... Am I at ten orchestras already? How many different libraries do I want to compare to find my optimal one for a certain mockup?"

versus

"But I need the dry sound and the divisi options... So many soundtracks have a dry sound... How am I going to mock up those without a library like this? I think my only full orchestra that is relatively dry is EWHO, but that one does sound big to me."

I certainly would have lost more sleep over it, if I had let the deal slip. I feel relaxed since I got it. I like the patches that I have tried so far and with just the BHCT chord patches alone I can lose myself for hours. I should have gotten this during the spring sale.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 29, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I wasn't going to get anything this sale but ended up buying the Studio Orchestra professional and the BHCT. I've found myself thinking about purchasing it almost a whole night, tossing and turning:
> 
> "I don't like the dry sound and I have so many orchestral libraries already... Am I at ten orchestras already? How many different libraries do I want to compare to find my optimal one for a certain mockup?"
> 
> ...


Went through something similar with BBCSO Pro, though not the lack of sleep. I never think about purchases before sleep, or buy anything before going to bed, as I find it really disturbs it. Once I have also made a decision I never second guess myself. If I decide to get it then I buy it, if there is buyers remorse, I just learn how I made the decision I did and learn from it.

Managing FOMO (which of course leads to GAS) is very hard though. The difficulty I have is I know the sale satisfying the curiosity, I am always curious as to what something sounds like. That is the secret sauce of sales, peak the customers curiosity and make us think we are going to miss out!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 29, 2020)

Tundra here. Very eager to try it (Downloaded it last night. Not tested yet. Kids in bed soon  )


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2020)

Still shuffling around SCS. Will I?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 29, 2020)

Is Albion NEO redundant if I have Albion Tundra ?

What are the highlights of Albion NEO ? i.e. What is it best at ? especially, given I have Albion Tundra.

Thanks.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Is Albion NEO redundant if I have Albion Tundra ?
> 
> What are the highlights of Albion NEO ? i.e. What is it best at ? especially, given I have Albion Tundra.
> 
> Thanks.



The woodwinds section is spectacular, I think, and has a totally unique sound to anything else on the market.

The extra synth and synth-like pieces in the Segla Textures and such are unique and unlike other Albions.

Having Strings A and Strings B is really useful for layering in sections with a pseudo-form of divisi-- they also have some unique articulations between them.

They're pretty different in their orientation and section sizes-- I can see comparisons that might say they're redundant, but they have completely different sounds and approaches, even if you might use them for similar kinds of music.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Is Albion NEO redundant if I have Albion Tundra ?



I'm 95% sure this track is 100% Neo. Not that it's high art.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 29, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Still shuffling around SCS. Will I?


Post/PM your music and later today I’ll help you decide


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 29, 2020)

styledelk said:


> The woodwinds section is spectacular, I think, and has a totally unique sound to anything else on the market.
> 
> The extra synth and synth-like pieces in the Segla Textures and such are unique and unlike other Albions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful feedback. 

Given it is on discount at $269. compared to reg. price of $449. It is an attractive deal. I will have to check it in more detail, and see what it has that's very special that I could benefit from that I don't currently have.


----------



## Cheezus (Dec 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Is Albion NEO redundant if I have Albion Tundra ?
> 
> What are the highlights of Albion NEO ? i.e. What is it best at ? especially, given I have Albion Tundra.
> 
> Thanks.


I just got it in this sale and I would describe it as a great companion library to Tundra and not redundant. Tundra is enormous and often pad-like in its sound while Neo is more intimate and focused. The strings sound gorgeous with some bread and butter articulations as well as a few unique ones that aren’t in Tundra like the fifth bends and seagulls. Meanwhile the woodwind and brass sections each have a lovely and unique overall timbre that I’m not sure exists in any other library.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 29, 2020)

In the end I couldn't resist BBCSO Core for £190. Literally just for the woods a3 but I think I will like the strings as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 29, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> I just got it in this sale and I would describe it as a great companion library to Tundra and not redundant. Tundra is enormous and often pad-like in its sound while Neo is more intimate and focused. The strings sound gorgeous with some bread and butter articulations as well as a few unique ones that aren’t in Tundra like the fifth bends and seagulls. Meanwhile the woodwind and brass sections each have a lovely and unique overall timbre that I’m not sure exists in any other library.



Hi @Cheezus ,

Thanks for the helpful feedback. I'm glad you like what NEO adds to Tundra. I'm going to have to carefully evaluate it, I might not need more of these type of libraries, but the price is tempting me to look further into it.  Could just be some GAS.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 29, 2020)

Got Christian's Hamper, downloading LCO Textures as we speak


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Cheezus ,
> 
> Thanks for the helpful feedback. I'm glad you like what NEO adds to Tundra. I'm going to have to carefully evaluate it, I might not need more of these type of libraries, but the price is tempting me to look further into it.  Could just be some GAS.



Neo can be used in a more bread and butter sense. It has a good variety of articulations...then with the A and B strings, that allows a lot of creativity. For chamber size, I like the ensemble sound of Neo more than SCS. Tundra isn’t bread and butter at all, haha... but wow it is beautiful. I like the non-string content way more in Tundra.

I think they are both some of the most beautiful strings SF has produced.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 29, 2020)

OK, I watched P. Thompson's walkthrough video of Albion NEO. 

I like the strings, but not that fond of the woodwinds, and brass. I don't see myself using them much. 

I have a feeling this is the kind of library I might use on rare occasions, so not really something I feel will be needed given the other libraries I already have. 

I won't rush to pass on it, but at this point I'm not able to convince myself to buy it.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 29, 2020)

@paulthomson How about a “New Year, New You” flash sale for the upgrade to SCS Pro? Oh please oh please...my biggest regret is missing that $99 upgrade a couple years ago...those JJ mixes are sublime 😬😬😬. 
OK childish inquiry ended (but mayyyybe?)


----------



## YK47 (Dec 29, 2020)

I wonder if Spitfire is affected from Brexit from the 1st Jan 2021?!?!?! There are quite a lot of companies that have sent emails regarding not being able to sell to customers outside the UK for some time.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK, I watched P. Thompson's walkthrough video of Albion NEO.
> 
> I like the strings, but not that fond of the woodwinds, and brass. I don't see myself using them much.
> 
> ...



That matches how I feel. The brass and ww are sooooo particular. (Plus the woodwinds have the infamous “frying bacon” sax noise.) I’m overloaded on steam band pads and sounds in Tundra already.


----------



## pixelcrave (Dec 29, 2020)

So the only thing I got so far is OA Chamber Evo (love it!).

I really want Percussion Swarm & glass + steel — I wish those two are part of the same hamper, cause I really don't care about the other stuff (maybe, just maybe LCO Texture). Am I really missing big opportunities for skipping the hampers to get just those two at 40% (US$268)?


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> That matches how I feel. The brass and ww are sooooo particular. (Plus the woodwinds have the infamous “frying bacon” sax noise.) I’m overloaded on steam band pads and sounds in Tundra already.


That frying bacon sound is my favorite part about them.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK, I watched P. Thompson's walkthrough video of Albion NEO.
> 
> I like the strings, but not that fond of the woodwinds, and brass. I don't see myself using them much.
> 
> ...


The winds and brass of Neo don't work that well in isolation, but do work ok in context. I use Neo a lot for doing quick arrangements of Tin Pan Alley songs and silent film music where modern recordings don't exist. Neo allows me to make quick work of going from sheet music to output a passable illustrative recording for purposes of teaching.


----------



## Hendrixon (Dec 29, 2020)

Akarin said:


> No. You live every day. You only die once. And you can't take your libs with you... ...so, same conclusion: get as many libs as you can, while you can 😬



Now that was confusing lol

Nico: "No. You live every day."
Me: ok that's legit don't buy this stuff without thinking about it seriously... these are toys... its not food!
Nico: "You only die once"
Me: well yea, we do live once... so... better have some fun while we're here, right?. good job man! its only money still time to buy something!
Nico: "And you can't take your libs with you"
Me: eemm... yea... I guess... its just ones and zeros... digital garbage... I'll hold my money!
Nico: so, same conclusion: get as many libs as you can, while you can 😬
Me: are you fucking kidding me?!


----------



## Akarin (Dec 29, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Now that was confusing lol
> 
> Nico: "No. You live every day."
> Me: ok that's legit don't buy this stuff without thinking about it seriously... these are toys... its not food!
> ...



Paul & Christian: "you know you want these libraries. Imagine everything that you could create with them!"


----------



## StillLife (Dec 29, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The winds and brass of Neo don't work that well in isolation, but do work ok in context. I use Neo a lot for doing quick arrangements of Tin Pan Alley songs and silent film music where modern recordings don't exist. Neo allows me to make quick work of going from sheet music to output a passable illustrative recording for purposes of teaching.


Have you - has anyone - used Neo together with the Spitfire Studio Orchestra? I have BHCT which combines perfectly, but I also.like the timbres I hear from Neo, especially that melancholic brass.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm in love 
LCO Textures + one note from Symphonic Strings Evo + one note from a sine oscillator.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> I'm in love
> LCO Textures + one note from Symphonic Strings Evo + one note from a sine oscillator.


Now that’s some beautiful texture.


----------



## dschorer (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone here own both BBCSO Core and the Spitfire Symphonic Suite? Is there much utility in purchasing BBCSO Core if I already own and use the full SSS?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 29, 2020)

Tempted by the BBCSO Pro upgrade, but need to use Core more to justify the cost first. If it’s getting lots of use by next holiday season, then we’ll see.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 29, 2020)

dschorer said:


> Anyone here own both BBCSO Core and the Spitfire Symphonic Suite? Is there much utility in purchasing BBCSO Core if I already own and use the full SSS?



IMO, not really - but it is a very different sound. I have all of BBCSO in my template and I do find it a great "starting point", as it was meant to be, with a very cohesive sound. I can then move parts to other libraries or use other libraries to enhance BBCSO if needed. A lot of fun to write with.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 29, 2020)

pixelcrave said:


> So the only thing I got so far is OA Chamber Evo (love it!).
> 
> I really want Percussion Swarm & glass + steel — I wish those two are part of the same hamper, cause I really don't care about the other stuff (maybe, just maybe LCO Texture). Am I really missing big opportunities for skipping the hampers to get just those two at 40% (US$268)?


I’m not sure what hamper Percussion Swarm is in, but you could always load some percussion hits/custom loops into a granular synth, and lose yourself for awhile in there. Random pan per grain, random volume, adjustable/modulatable rate... Granular and orchestral go quite well together. (And so does a lot of the other sound design stuff I nerd out about)


----------



## pixelcrave (Dec 29, 2020)

Russell Anderson said:


> I’m not sure what hamper Percussion Swarm is in, but you could always load some percussion hits/custom loops into a granular synth, and lose yourself for awhile in there. Random pan per grain, random volume, adjustable/modulatable rate... Granular and orchestral go quite well together. (And so does a lot of the other sound design stuff I nerd out about)



That's a good idea – didn't even think about that. I might just give it a try with what I got. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'll be on my way soon, leaving for New Year's Eve, but it is not a great feeling to leave behind my new beloved hamper!

Step 1 - Stack SSSE and LCO Textures, randomize all.
Step 2 - Distort, compress, wobble
Step 3 - ???
Step 4 - Enjoy.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 30, 2020)

I got SCS...

it's a string library!

So far that's all the time I've had with it. It does sound nice. The assortment of legatos will be useful. This'll be my only Winter Sale acquisition this time. I have a number of assignments that it will probably find its way into.


----------



## Harry (Dec 30, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> I'm in love
> LCO Textures + one note from Symphonic Strings Evo + one note from a sine oscillator.


So you recommend Christian's Hamper? Like the sound of LCO Textures but I already have Tundra, OA Evos, and Orchestral.Swarm ... how much Evos does one need?


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 30, 2020)

I got an e-mail from SA to complete Christian's hamper even though I already have all three instruments. So maybe I should go for it...


----------



## Marsen (Dec 30, 2020)

So far? Nothing.

Does this even make sense to note?
OT took all my money...


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 30, 2020)

Harry said:


> So you recommend Christian's Hamper? Like the sound of LCO Textures but I already have Tundra, OA Evos, and Orchestral.Swarm ... how much Evos does one need?


I have Orchestral Swarm, but the hamper was my first Evos. 
LCO is definitely different from the others, definitely more textural, very interesting and evolving sounds with a lot of character!
SSSE has strings, they are not intimate like OA, and not frozen like Tundra, just your standard symphonic strings playing evolving articulations, with bends and trems and clusters and such. I personally love it  
I never use Glass&Steel, but I should


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Dec 30, 2020)

Russell Anderson said:


> Does Afflatus have a chamber ensemble in one of its patches, or can you adjust ensemble size?


Yes, Afflatus has quite a few chamber sized patches.
EDIT: There's also a divisi function in "Lush Strings" (large sized patch).


----------



## YK47 (Dec 30, 2020)

I am torn between SStS Pro and SCS especially for layering Albion ONE and a few others. 1 day left....


----------



## Rory (Dec 30, 2020)

"Spitfire Winter Sale - What Have You Bought So Far?"

With 24 hours to go, nothing. Having purchased BBC Pro in July, the obvious, non-duplicative acquisitions are Eric Whitacre Choir ($360) or Rugby School Organ ($150). However, I'm having a lot of trouble coming up with a plausible answer to the question "How, exactly, will I use them?" I've also considered Abbey Road One, but it looks to me like it amounts to letting me off the hook on orchestration and the start of replacing the orchestra library that I just bought


----------



## styledelk (Dec 30, 2020)

Rory said:


> "Spitfire Winter Sale - What Have You Bought So Far?"
> 
> With 24 hours to go, nothing. Having purchased BBC Pro in July, the obvious, non-duplicative acquisitions are Eric Whitacre Choir ($360) or Rugby School Organ ($150). However, I'm having a lot of trouble coming up with a plausible answer to the question "How, exactly, will I use them?" I've also considered Abbey Road One, but it looks to me like it amounts to letting me off the hook on orchestration and the start of replacing the orchestra library that I just bought



If a smile on your face is a good enough reason for either of them, then they both do that fine!


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 30, 2020)

Rory said:


> "Spitfire Winter Sale - What Have You Bought So Far?"
> 
> With 24 hours to go, nothing. Having purchased BBC Pro in July, the obvious, non-duplicative acquisitions are Eric Whitacre Choir ($360) or Rugby School Organ ($150). However, I'm having a lot of trouble coming up with a plausible answer to the question "How, exactly, will I use them?" I've also considered Abbey Road One, but it looks to me like it amounts to letting me off the hook on orchestration and the start of replacing the orchestra library that I just bought


Yeah but that brass...


----------



## Harry (Dec 30, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I got an e-mail from SA to complete Christian's hamper even though I already have all three instruments. So maybe I should go for it...


By Spitfire logic, they should owe YOU money 🤗


----------



## Technostica (Dec 30, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I got an e-mail from SA to complete Christian's hamper even though I already have all three instruments. So maybe I should go for it...


You will be eligible for some special reserve chutney to go with your hamper, straight from Christian's cellar.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 30, 2020)

I was not expecting to take part in this thread, but thanks to the awesome generosity of @Spitfire Team I am now the proud owner of BBC SO Core. This is my first legitimate orchestral library, and I absolutely can't wait to pick up from Discover's awesome starting point.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 30, 2020)

So is the next sale in May? A long way to go....


----------



## Pappaus (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks to my wife, I scooped up SCS. I had been looking at Tundra but was blown away by the sound of the chamber strings. Looking forward to exploring this library!


----------



## Kevinside (Dec 30, 2020)

SCS Pro is a wonderful library... i love it and it works with different types of compositions...
But Studio Strings pro is dry and this gives you the choice in which room, you want them...
And this good or bad...
I love Lyndhurst, but the Studio Orchestra Pro gives you a new perspective with dry recordings, better than LASS, i think....


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 31, 2020)

Rory said:


> With 24 hours to go, nothing. Having purchased BBC Pro in July, the obvious, non-duplicative acquisitions are Eric Whitacre Choir ($360) or Rugby School Organ ($150).


I just picked up Symphonic (Rugby) Organ last night. I've just doodled a bit with it, and it definitely has an instant gratification thing going. I already owned Spitfire Union Chapel Organ, and this one's not necessarily "better" from what I can hear so far, but just different (_and very nice_) sounds. You don't get individual pipe sections in Symphonic like you do with Union Chapel, which means a different (and maybe faster) workflow, since it's more about dialing in the highs, lows, etc.

The _stopped diapason_ in Symphonic Organ makes a killer sub-bass!


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 31, 2020)

Nothing, I'm afraid. I've also missed the BF sale this year. My last SA acquisition was OACE, during the spring sale. With it, I've completed a collection of 14 SA titles in my toolkit.

I probably won't be in a position to purchase something larger from SA for quite a while. In the future, I'm considering getting BBCSO Core (should I decide to delve more into traditional orchestral arrangements) and LCO Textures. The last one, however, as much unique as it sounds and feels, is seriously challenged in my book by some other SA libraries that I already have, as well as by a number of Pianobook and Spitfire Labs instruments.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 31, 2020)

shadowsoflight said:


> I was not expecting to take part in this thread, but thanks to the awesome generosity of @Spitfire Team I am now the proud owner of BBC SO Core. This is my first legitimate orchestral library, and I absolutely can't wait to pick up from Discover's awesome starting point.


*Congratulations!🎁* Was this on their random acts of kindness?

I was also fortunate with an amazing gift of Albion Tundra!!! 😀 I was trying to choose between that or Hans Zimmer Percussion Pro this Xmas. Now a very happy owner of both! Made my Xmas, and adore the sound.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 31, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> *Congratulations!🎁* Was this on their random acts of kindness?
> 
> I was also fortunate with an amazing gift of Albion Tundra!!! 😀 I was trying to choose between that or Hans Zimmer Percussion Pro this Xmas. Now a very happy owner of both! Made my Xmas, and adore the sound.


Congratulations! Did they give it to you randomly or could you even choose? I was told to DM them a few hours ago (which of course I did) but I am still waiting for a reply and very curious what I will get ...


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 31, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Congratulations! Did they give it to you randomly or could you even choose? I was told to DM them a few hours ago (which of course I did) but I am still waiting for a reply and very curious what I will get ...


You DM them to get a free copy?


----------



## mussnig (Dec 31, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> You DM them to get a free copy?


There was an announcement on their Social Media Channels. As far as I can tell, they (=Spitfire) will comment on a few people's posts and ask them to DM them (so you need to get "selected").

The announcement post for "Random Acts of Kindness" just mentioned a "gift" without any specifics. I am currently amazed to see that they are so generous and were apparently even gifting Tundra.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 31, 2020)

mussnig said:


> There was an announcement on their Social Media Channels. As far as I can tell, they (=Spitfire) will comment on a few people's posts and ask them to DM them (so you need to get "selected").
> 
> The announcement post for "Random Acts of Kindness" just mentioned a "gift" without any specifics. I am currently amazed to see that they are so generous and were apparently even gifting Tundra.


That is very generous of them. I'm not a heavy user of social media, only really using YouTube, which I am never quite sure if it counts the same or not. Plus it is normally on Paul's or Christian's videos that I comment on rather than Spitfire's.


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 31, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Congratulations! Did they give it to you randomly or could you even choose? I was told to DM them a few hours ago (which of course I did) but I am still waiting for a reply and very curious what I will get ...


That's the same as me, on Facebook, they tagged me and asked me to DM them. They will get back to you most likely. Sally likely knew from the context of my discussions on Facebook that I was interested in Tundra this Christmas. Not sure if there is a choice if they offer a library you already own.






Hope you get something too!


----------



## mussnig (Dec 31, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> That's the same as me, on Facebook, they tagged me and asked me to DM them. They will get back to you most likely. Sally likely knew from the context of my discussions on Facebook that I was interested in Tundra this Christmas. Not sure if there is a choice if they offer a library you already own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I am even more curious!


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 31, 2020)

YK47 said:


> I am torn between SStS Pro and SCS especially for layering Albion ONE and a few others. 1 day left....


I love blending Studio Strings Pro with Albion One... great sound! But I heard, that SCS is many peoples favorite Spitfire-string-library. Tough choice^^


----------



## Markrs (Dec 31, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> That's the same as me, on Facebook, they tagged me and asked me to DM them. They will get back to you most likely. Sally likely knew from the context of my discussions on Facebook that I was interested in Tundra this Christmas. Not sure if there is a choice if they offer a library you already own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is certainly a good way to increase engagement on facebook/Twitter, but I don't think that is the reason they did this. I think they are just being very generous and showing a bit of love to the community. Very much in keeping with SF's very community orientation, from the work on LABS, to paying performers royalties.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 31, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> *Congratulations!🎁* Was this on their random acts of kindness?
> 
> I was also fortunate with an amazing gift of Albion Tundra!!! 😀 I was trying to choose between that or Hans Zimmer Percussion Pro this Xmas. Now a very happy owner of both! Made my Xmas, and adore the sound.



Yes it was! One of my family members has been nagging me to get into Twitter to watch for video game giveaways, as he has gotten a couple if really nice items that way. I thought, I would much rather expand my VI selection and to my extremely happy surprise I was selected by SA!



mussnig said:


> Congratulations! Did they give it to you randomly or could you even choose?



They also chose what to give me - I specifically mentioned use of BBCSO Discover so that was probably an easy one for them to guess! I was like a kid in a candy store last night playing my first legato patch :D


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 31, 2020)

Is this for everyone or select people?


----------



## Peter Satera (Dec 31, 2020)

Markrs said:


> It is certainly a good way to increase engagement on facebook, but it is also a very generous thing to do.


Agreed, I'm usually quite engaged in this sorta side of Facebook, more around music/art/etc. Like youtube, it's a great learning resource as well as an opportunity to connect with other creative people. It's very helpful just to have a chat with developers too behind the scenes. Lorne Balfe, Tom Holkenborg, Hans, etc, they'll post interesting info. A few days ago Hans said there is Wonder Woman 1984 experiments, and if we annoy WaterTower we could see a release.

It is a balance though, and it's easy to lose time to it.

Spitfire were extremely generous to do this, it's been a tough year for many and this is really special.



yiph2 said:


> Is this for everyone or select people?


Selected.


----------



## Levon (Dec 31, 2020)

Haven’t purchased anything yet. Was considering Paul’s Hamper but I’m unsure about Orbis. I’ve already got Glass and Steel so might go for Christian’s Hamper to get LCO Textures and Symphonic Strings Evo. I’ve been considering LCO Textures for a while now. Unsure about the Symphonic Strings Evo though. Anyone getting use out of that Evo?


----------



## John R Wilson (Dec 31, 2020)

Levon said:


> Haven’t purchased anything yet. Was considering Paul’s Hamper but I’m unsure about Orbis. I’ve already got Glass and Steel so might go for Christian’s Hamper to get LCO Textures and Symphonic Strings Evo. I’ve been considering LCO Textures for a while now. Unsure about the Symphonic Strings Evo though. Anyone getting use out of that Evo?



Shame its not the Olafur Arnalds Chamber evolutions instead of the Symphonic Ones. Probably would have gone for it if it had the chamber ones in it.


----------



## Levon (Dec 31, 2020)

Bought both Hampers in the end. Rewatched Christian's video ("How To Make a LTJ Bukem Style Drum and Bass Track) and that sold Orbis for me.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 31, 2020)

Was going to get Neo, must have spent about 12 hours listening to youtube demo's of it trying to decide if I really want it but in the end I ended up going for OACE and Drumline originals both of which I'll likely enjoy more for my creative desires and I can always pick up Neo at some other point when then need arises


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 31, 2020)

Last minute shopping:

- LCO Strings
- LCO Textures (Christian Bundle)
- SSS Evolutions (Christian Bundle)
- Glass & Steel (Christian Bundle)
- Albion V Tundra
- Albion III Iceni


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 31, 2020)

I hope its over since I try to not buy ARO last minute. Oh, since I am already in, Happy New 2021.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 31, 2020)

Studio Strings Professional


----------



## A minor (Dec 31, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Studio Strings Professional


Have you been able to download it yet? 
I ordered something which they said was ready for download about 2 hours ago but it is still not showing up in their APP


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 31, 2020)

Nothing. Bought ....loads of stuff during the last couple weeks and didn't really need anything else. 

Anyway, enjoy your new libraries folks and happy new year from a little island.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 31, 2020)

Last minute pickup of Hans Zimmer strings. Quite a chunk of change still ...but they have been on my radar a long time.


----------



## Rory (Dec 31, 2020)

This one...


----------



## YK47 (Dec 31, 2020)

I struggled for days to decide between SCS and SStS Pro. Then 1,5 hour ago and while I had decided on SCS, I went on a _NYE video chat with some band members. The guy who is dealing with our samples, keys, orchestral stuff told me that SCS is full of bugs and clicks and pops and that I will have to go and clean them afterwards blablablabla. I ended up getting nothing in the end. I thought to grab Tundra but I will have no use for it for the next 3-4 months at least as I really need to meet a full album deadline by mid March and Tundra is not a sound that I would use, and if I would buy I would spend countless hours getting lost in its beauty. I thought they had fixed SCS?!? I was told the celli have issues? Happy new year to everyone!!!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 31, 2020)

YK47 said:


> I struggled for days to decide between SCS and SStS Pro. Then 1,5 hour ago and while I had decided on SCS, I went on a _NYE video chat with some band members. The guy who is dealing with our samples, keys, orchestral stuff told me that SCS is full of bugs and clicks and pops and that I will have to go and clean them afterwards blablablabla. I ended up getting nothing in the end. I thought to grab Tundra but I will have no use for it for the next 3-4 months at least as I really need to meet a full album deadline by mid March and Tundra is not a sound that I would use, and if I would buy I would spend countless hours getting lost in its beauty. I thought they had fixed SCS?!? I was told the celli have issues? Happy new year to everyone!!!


Paul's demo - yeah, "full of bugs".


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 31, 2020)

Why would an official demo be any evidence that it isn't buggy? I say this having no idea how buggy it may or may not be.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 31, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> Why would an official demo be any evidence that it isn't buggy? I say this having no idea how buggy it may or may not be.


Plenty of unofficial demos out there too. Clearly it works well enough to make music for many people. I do own it and it works great.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 31, 2020)

Ok great just didn't get the point of pointing to an official demo. Of course they aren't going to keep audible bugs in there.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 31, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Paul's demo - yeah, "full of bugs".



This is true. But you can always go back and clean it. I have used SCS before and I cannot remember any bugs, but I only played around with a few patches.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 31, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> Ok great just didn't get the point of pointing to an official demo. Of course they aren't going to keep audible bugs in there.



The previous poster’s comment was hyperbolic. Similar to a lot of stuff on this forum I’ve found. These are all tools. None of them are perfect. Work around the imperfections and lean into the good stuff.


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 31, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The previous poster’s comment was hyperbolic. Similar to a lot of stuff on this forum I’ve found. These are all tools. None of them are perfect. Work around the imperfections and lean into the good stuff.


... still, what I said.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 31, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> ... still, what I said.



And I answered.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Dec 31, 2020)

I bought NEO and BHCT. Funnily, those are two SA libraries that I wanted to buy from the very beginning when I got into this madness about a year ago. There's really no escape...


----------



## giwro (Dec 31, 2020)

I upgraded to BBCSO Pro. Seemed like a decent deal at $330. Now I’ll see if I can get it downloaded before my 5 days of vacation are over....


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 31, 2020)

I didn't buy anything. Unreturnable items I can't demo take a ton of research to justify hundreds and thousands of $


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Plenty of unofficial demos out there too. Clearly it works well enough to make music for many people. I do own it and it works great.


I will be logging a ticket about the bass legato. I am... quite frankly, I do not want to post what it sounds like before talking to them directly about it. Much, most, of the library sounds wonderful, but I have run into some issues with the tuning in the cello legato on a few transitions, among others... but, the bass legato... Something needs to be said to them about it. I am hoping a solution can be reached.


----------



## Frederick (Jan 1, 2021)

With the sale still up I got Albion One and Christian's Hamper (already had the Evolutions).

Albion One to complement SSO. Christian's demo for his Hamper was just too awesome. I had remained strong the entire sale to keep myself from picking these up, but now at New Year's day they've caught me off guard. Well played @Spitfire Team!


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 1, 2021)

I've had a busy year buying Spitfire Libraries,
so I rounded off 2020 with just the one...
'Olafur Arnold's Stratus'.
..
​


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 1, 2021)

A minor said:


> Have you been able to download it yet?
> I ordered something which they said was ready for download about 2 hours ago but it is still not showing up in their APP


yes - it takes about an hour after buying since the second mail with the download-instructions arrived but then I could start directly and four hours later the download was completed. did you press "refresh" in the app?

but...now my four big pci-e nvme ssd´s are full again 😭


----------



## Rory (Jan 1, 2021)

giwro said:


> I upgraded to BBCSO Pro. Seemed like a decent deal at $330. Now I’ll see if I can get it downloaded before my 5 days of vacation are over....



If you haven't already seen it, @paulthomson's recent video on the differences between Core and Pro is excellent. This video is apparently "unlisted", but I think that it should be made "public". The question comes up regularly, and this is the best explanation that I've seen:


----------



## twincities (Jan 1, 2021)

i'm sure i'm not the only one experiencing a delay, or who got this email, but spitfire reached out this morning and let me know they'd run out of native instrument serials for the string evo library i'd bought. i got the rest of the hamper sent, but that one will take till the ~4th, if anyone else is in the dark waiting.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I will be logging a ticket about the bass legato. I am... quite frankly, I do not want to post what it sounds like before talking to them directly about it. Much, most, of the library sounds wonderful, but I have run into some issues with the tuning in the cello legato on a few transitions, among others... but, the bass legato... Something needs to be said to them about it. I am hoping a solution can be reached.


There are tuning issues throughout SCS. Often in context they don’t much matter. And when they do you can use one of the other many legatos as a substitute. The redundancy of all the legatos is one of the real features of the library, because there is almost always an effective workaround in the library. There are also two different scripts for the main legato (performance legato and legato performance) and they behave quite differently so if you have issues with one, try the other.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2021)

I didn’t buy anything else after Harp Swarm and in the end bought the U-HE bundle...I figured I got Abbey Road for Christmas as a gift off my family...I’m due the free addon in Jan so this cured my orchestral GAS

I was going to get BDT but thought do I really need it....

However Zebra 2 was on the horizon last month and being short on soft synths and seeing Satin and Zebra 2 and Zebra HZ as part of the bundle I couldn’t resist...


----------



## ism (Jan 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The previous poster’s comment was hyperbolic. Similar to a lot of stuff on this forum I’ve found. These are all tools. None of them are perfect. Work around the imperfections and lean into the good stuff.


I think that the larger point is that it's possible for a library to not be perfect, and yet for it still to open up hitherto unaccessible space that create a genuine joyfulness for someone prone to experiencing sample libraries in this way.


This doesn't mean that we can take off our hats of joyfully experiencing a library as an opening of new aesthetic space, and put on our technically-evaluating "Mr Literal Pants" hats as a mean of engaging the same library and recognizing it's faults. I'm on record wildly enthusing about the loveliness of certain libraries (not least solo strings), and also complaining that they sometimes make we want to slam my head in a door.

So it's good to be able to do both. Important to be able to do both. And it's a drag when someone expresses something within the aesthetic joyfulness of the first hat and is attacked for not *constantly* wearing their Mr Literal Pants technical hat.

And if the former may well be hyperbolic within the logic of the latter, the latter is reductive and defeatist in the logic of the former.


----------



## shropshirelad (Jan 1, 2021)

devonmyles said:


> I've had a busy year buying Spitfire Libraries,
> so I rounded off 2020 with just the one...
> 'Olafur Arnold's Stratus'.


Likewise a busy year with BBCSO Core, BDT, BHCT & ARO added over the last few months and topped up with EWC and Albion Neo this week. All for much less than the price of a Korg M1 back in the day, which is how I justify this expenditure to myself!


----------



## giwro (Jan 1, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> Likewise a busy year with BBCSO Core, BDT, BHCT & ARO added over the last few months and topped up with EWC and Albion Neo this week. All for much less than the price of a Korg M1 back in the day, which is how I justify this expenditure to myself!


When I think of the $2500 price tag for my old Kurzweil K2000, it does sort of make me feel better about the money I’ve spent on samples... thanks for that....!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 1, 2021)

I got BBCSO Core and am very impressed, having had my expectations, er, "managed" by various threads on here. Yes it's not perfect but you could at the very least score any daytime doc or reality show or children's animation with it alone, and probably a period drama. The value for money is just off the hook.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 1, 2021)

giwro said:


> When I think of the $2500 price tag for my old Kurzweil K2000, it does sort of make me feel better about the money I’ve spent on samples... thanks for that....!


Ha yes, I think I paid near a grand for my "budget" E-mu ESI-4000 sampler back in the day. Plus Zip drives!


----------



## giwro (Jan 1, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Ha yes, I think I paid near a grand for my "budget" E-mu ESI-4000 sampler back in the day. Plus Zip drives!


OMG Zip drives....


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 1, 2021)

ism said:


> I think that the larger point is that it's possible for a library to not be perfect, and yet for it still to open up hitherto unaccessible space that create a genuine joyfulness for someone prone to experiencing sample libraries in this way.
> 
> 
> This doesn't mean that we can take off our hats of joyfully experiencing a library as an opening of new aesthetic space, and put on our technically-evaluating "Mr Literal Pants" hats as a mean of engaging the same library and recognizing it's faults. I'm on record wildly enthusing about the loveliness of certain libraries (not least solo strings), and also complaining that they sometimes make we want to slam my head in a door.
> ...


I'd be all for your proposal if people commented from first-hand experience (which was not the case in the original post here) and provided constructive criticism (which is rarely the case here). I guess I'm tired of the (often uneducated) attacking attitude that seems to pervade this forum. But easy fix - less Vi-C time for me in 2021. More time writing music.


----------



## ism (Jan 1, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'd be all for your proposal if people commented from first-hand experience (which was not the case in the original post here) and provided constructive criticism (which is rarely the case here). I guess I'm tired of the (often uneducated) attacking attitude that seems to pervade this forum. But easy fix - less Vi-C time for me in 2021. More time writing music.


I think my proposal (if that's what it is, I intended it more as any expression of angst), was to be aware of this two very different critical modes. And to allow both, and respect both, but not to conflate them.

I think a lot of unnecessary conflict comes from people who ideologically only allow themselves to inhabit only one critical stance or the other (scientists are the worst for this, especially physicists, trust me, but apparently composers are vulnerable to this also), or people who attack one critical stance with the logic of the other.

So I don't disagree with you at all here, except to maybe add a bit of texture in that what constitutes a genuine "constructive criticism" varies greatly with which critical stance is invoked by whatever hat a speaker is wearing for a particular comment.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 1, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I got BBCSO Core and am very impressed, having had my expectations, er, "managed" by various threads on here. Yes it's not perfect but you could at the very least score any daytime doc or reality show or children's animation with it alone, and probably a period drama. The value for money is just off the hook.


Completely agree, though I did upgrade to Pro as I felt it was still good value with the Leaders, extra instruments and the mic positions, but Core is crazy good value.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 1, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> Likewise a busy year with BBCSO Core, BDT, BHCT & ARO added over the last few months and topped up with EWC and Albion Neo this week. All for much less than the price of a Korg M1 back in the day, which is how I justify this expenditure to myself!


I remember buying an M1 new from Chappell’s of Bond Street back in the day. My girlfriend insisted on putting some money to it. IIRC it was about £1500.

She obviously knew a sound investment when she saw one. We celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary this year......


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 1, 2021)

ism said:


> I think a lot of unnecessary conflict comes from people who ideologically only allow themselves to inhabit only one critical stance or the other (scientists are the worst for this, especially physicists, trust me


Or “most Americans”. The loud ones, anyway. All of the Americans worth listening to are hardly speaking up during times like these.


----------



## ism (Jan 1, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Or “most Americans”. The loud ones, anyway. All of the Americans worth listening to are hardly speaking up during times like these.


I'm not sure that that's true.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Completely agree, though I did upgrade to Pro as I felt it was still good value with the Leaders, extra instruments and the mic positions, but Core is crazy good value.


Is the brass with the extra mics in Pro significantly better sounding?


----------



## Markrs (Jan 1, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Is the brass with the extra mics in Pro significantly better sounding?


I haven't tried all the mic positions, in fact I have 2 BBCSO Pro's, one which only has mix 2 signal on an NVMe and the full version on a USB hard drive. So at the moment I have only really been using it with mix 2, which does have a more assertive sound compared with mix 1 which is more neutral, in my opinion. It is unlikely that the mics would radically change the brass sound if you are not a fan of it. I plan to use the different mics in later stages of composition when i am looking to hone and positions things a bit more. 

There is a YouTube video by Paul Thompson where he goes through the mic options.


----------



## giwro (Jan 1, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Or “most Americans”. The loud ones, anyway. All of the Americans worth listening to are hardly speaking up during times like these.


"Some Americans"

I'll briefly comment (but let's not get into too much off-topic, since this isn't the part of the forum for that).

I think as a rule, many Americans are rather self-absorbed and inordinately fond of their opinions and convictions as being "the best"... I can say that, because I've seen it (and it was me for many years!). One of the best things to ever happen to me was to begin making friends via the internet with people/musicians from other countries, and find out that what is really exceptional are HUMANS, regardless of their country of origin. I'm more than a bit embarrassed remembering my youthful arrogance, and I hope that I've gained some much-needed humility over the years.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 1, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> There are tuning issues throughout SCS. Often in context they don’t much matter. And when they do you can use one of the other many legatos as a substitute. The redundancy of all the legatos is one of the real features of the library, because there is almost always an effective workaround in the library. There are also two different scripts for the main legato (performance legato and legato performance) and they behave quite differently so if you have issues with one, try the other.


Thank you, I thought I'd tried each of the bass legato patches but neglected navigating all the way back to the main articulation menu... The performance legato is a significant improvement. Which interestingly is something that can't be said for the violins, for example, where I find the older legato performance patch to be entirely better and very expressive... Indeed, there is a lot to this library, and for the most part, every weakness I've found has had a solution and there are some tremendous "performances" coming out of it...


----------



## styledelk (Jan 1, 2021)

But we’re so exceptional! Us collectively. Us individually. All the world is for us. And I. And thus no one more than me, for me, and also for you, against me, against them, and so on.

that’s why I only buy libraries that are the best, and better than your’s. I am the exception!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Thank you, I thought I'd tried each of the bass legato patches but neglected navigating all the way back to the main articulation menu... The performance legato is a significant improvement. Which interestingly is something that can't be said for the violins, for example, where I find the older legato performance patch to be entirely better and very expressive... Indeed, there is a lot to this library, and for the most part, every weakness I've found has had a solution and there are some tremendous "performances" coming out of it...


Sometimes it works better to dial in the fingered legato or bowed legato or portamento as an individual articulation outside the legato performance or performance patch. So if you are having issues with something not working, be sure to try those as well. Or the legatos for con sord, flautando, or sul C or sul G legato, if it's in range. Just so many options...


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jan 1, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Sometimes it works better to dial in the fingered legato or bowed legato or portamento as an individual articulation outside the legato performance or performance patch. So if you are having issues with something not working, be sure to try those as well. Or the legatos for con sord, flautando, or sul C or sul G legato, if it's in range. Just so many options...


Indeed, and I haven't gotten to examining how each of those extended-technique articulations blend with a regular bowed line/whether their scripting is an improvement on some of the standard legato patches. Viola and Cello I'm now most interested in finding a few workarounds for as they now seem the most prone to a few mishaps here and there. I'm grateful the Performance Legato works as well as it does for bass, as the legato performance patch was... a little reminiscent of a middle school performance, with the rather shocking level of consistent tuning and tone and perhaps scripting issues... Performance Legato's quality is much more of what I was expecting.

I also haven't A/B tested the 1st vs. 2nd violins, but the fact that all of the articulations are doubled for the same instrument (I don't really know what any difference is between 1st and 2nd violins is besides the part written and the style of playing), and the fact that I've enjoyed playing both, means that any issue I do have I have absolutely no doubt there will be a fitting substitute for any scripting or tuning blunders. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## from_theashes (Jan 2, 2021)

I‘m glad that sale is over... I bought so much from Black Friday to Winter Sale, that I couldn’t justify another major investment. But in the last hours I discovered the beauty of Albion Tundra! Man, that was a tough one xD


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 2, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> I‘m glad that sale is over... I bought so much from Black Friday to Winter Sale, that I couldn’t justify another major investment. But in the last hours I discovered the beauty of Albion Tundra! Man, that was a tough one xD


Yep - credit card runs hot but who knows we´ll get these good prices again - maybe next Christmas. So what? 🤷‍♂️🙃

Would love to buy MASSE too but its only availabe for owners of the symphonic collection 😥

At the moment my most beloved purchase out of the box is "Albion 3 Iceni". The ensemble patches (Siege of Strings & Chunderous Cellos) and the normal "String Lo"-patch with both close mics for cello and bass plus the outrigger mic - dude, its sooo massive and dark. I´m so glad I got it - loved it since Daniel James Demovideo years back but thought it maybe could be a little outdated. I was so wrong and it delivers 100% the sound I was searching for. I must say I like Iceni a little bit more than the low strings from Metropolis Ark 1+3 ❤️ Which are still excellent also and show more details and a cleaner sound. But Iceni is pure atmosphere out of the box.

From Tundra I was a bit disappointed - till now. I loved the spitfire-videos but when I play it myself I was a little underwhelmed...BUT I have to dig deeper for sure because I go for the low strings first with every library and the highs or combining sections & articulations should be much more catchy I think. But no wonder - so much new stuff and every library got so much stuff in it to discover 

Trying out SStS Pro and LCO Strings without an reverb on top is also not the best way to start 😉 Both sound great with a little bit of reverb on. Next to Seventh Heaven (Vienna Hall, Clean Hall, Live Stage, Scoring Stage) I was surprised by NI´s Raum (Orchstral Hall Preset) 👍

P.S.: I find it really helpful to watch all the videos from Paul, Christian, Homay & Oliver Patrice over and over again. There are so many helpful tips and tricks, hints and inspiring ways of usage in them. Thanks and applause to the Spitfire Audio Team to put in so much efford in every library and giving us great updates on older ones 👏👏👏


----------



## ridgero (Jan 2, 2021)

Iceni is very nice, DJ video convinced me to buy it  6 years ago


----------



## Sean (Jan 2, 2021)

I managed to avoid buying anything more during the sale after buying BBCSO core earlier in December, but I had a really tough time not buying Neo or Paul's hamper.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 2, 2021)

Wanted to buy HZ Strings and Tundra, but did not pull the trigger on those.
I still think I have many libraries I have not mastered yet :-D


----------



## Ray Toler (Jan 2, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Yep - credit card runs hot but who knows we´ll get these good prices again - maybe next Christmas. So what? 🤷‍♂️🙃
> 
> Would love to buy MASSE too but its only availabe for owners of the symphonic collection 😥
> 
> ...


The next sale should be the Spring one, sometime around May. Last year they had 40% off as well as that insane JH bundle for the SSO. I don't have SStO yet, so I'm hoping that one gets a super special this year. 

For this Christmas sale, I picked up both hampers (I didn't own any of those libraries, and there was only one out of the five that I was initially "meh" about), completed my Albions which added Iceni, Uist, and Neo, and then had a last-minute impulse to pick up the Hauschka Composer Toolkit. I normally try to stay within my set budget, but I have a project in February that I think HCT will be useful for, so I didn't feel too bad about it.

I agree with you about Iceni - I've had way more fun playing with that one than I initially expected. Still sad I missed Loegria, especially now that my OCD will perpetually see I, III, IV, V. My "ah-HAH!" moment with Tundra still hasn't happened, but I've enjoyed poking around with it. Neo seems to be one that I'll fall in love with as soon as the right project lands.

The wealth of Spitfire videos really is a major part of why I have purchased so many of their libraries. The vids are helpful when making the purchasing decision, but it's after I've plunked around inside the library for a few weeks and then go back and watch the same videos again that I really start getting the added value. I've been doing pop / electronic / hip hop production for so long that it's extremely helpful just to hear the various compositional styles to break me out of my ruts.


----------



## A minor (Jan 2, 2021)

giwro said:


> When I think of the $2500 price tag for my old Kurzweil K2000, it does sort of make me feel better about the money I’ve spent on samples... thanks for that....!


Same here. Boy did I love those sounds. That K2000 opened up a whole new world of wonderful sounds for me to play with my fingers. Back then shopping was always looking at the sampled sounds at Sweetwater (that all came on floppies).


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin (Jan 3, 2021)

BBC Core


----------

